# Food choices for Peacocks and Haps?



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

In the process of switching over from mbunas to peacocks and haps. For 4-5 yrs I've fed spirulina flakes and New Life Spectrum 1mm cichlid pellet. Would you agree that these 2 foods will also keep peacocks and haps healthy rather than adding any freeze dried or frozen animal protein into their diet?

thanks in advance


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

all peacocks and most haps are just fine on a lower protein diet. Honestly almost any cichlid will thrive on NLS. What haps were you thinking bout getting? Knowing the exact species would help answer your question better.


----------



## Jmatson (Nov 16, 2012)

I've been feeding my Peacocks and Haps NLS cichild, NLS 2mm, and started adding home made shrimp mix couple months ago. 
I have been very surprised by the shrimp mix. They go nuts for the stuff (way more then NLS) Also notice much less waste compared to feeding just NLS and more breeding then i've ever seen. 
What you have now is perfectly fine and healthy for them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

NLS 1mm works fine for me last 7 years.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I agree with the others. Keep feeding the NLS. I switch back and forth between the NLS and Dainichi.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. Interesting no comments on spirulina?

Haps I'm getting:

Copadichromis azureus
Cyrocara moorii
Protomelas spinolatus tanzania
Protomelas taeniolatus
Placidochromis milomo
N. venustus
N. livingstonii
F. rostratus
Copadichromis borlei
Protomelas steveni taiwan reef


----------



## Mschn99 (Dec 24, 2012)

You will love the Copadichromis azureus! I have a colony of them and they will love your big tank size!!! Mine have been coloring up for about 2 months and are already brilliant! I cant wait to see adult color.

There is absolutely nothing wrong with feeding spirulina to any herbivore or omnivore at all, its just not necessary if feeding NLS. I supplement some spirulina wafers with my feedings from time to time. Right now i dont have any grow out tanks big enough to keep my breeding nets in, so they are hanging in main tanks. I have to feed the adults when i feed the babies (i normally feed adults 1x per day, babies 2x per day) so my supplemental feeding right now is the spirulina.

The problem you would have is some of your fish are built for a higher protean diet. Its not an ideal food for them, where NLS is a good food for all of them.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There is spirulina in NLS. You would see algae (spirulina) recommended a little more strongly for mbuna, and haps and peacocks are carnivores.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

Good to know I don't need to get into the mess and expense of frozen foods etc. I've recently got out of mbunas and have 2 large (10" high) tubs of HBH spirulina. Mixing it in for feedings sounds fine then. I also recently got the 5lb tub of NLS 1mm cichlid so the big fish will be eating little pellets for som time to come.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

I feed NLS and supplement with spirulina. The results are barley noticeable at best. All you need is a good staple food and the fish will do fine.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

OK, thanks everyone. No need to have the mess or costs of frozen foods if what I've got is already at the top of many lists for choices.


----------

